
Hiring Fail – Hard lessons learned hiring & firing over 30 Search Professionals - epi0Bauqu
http://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/hiring-fail-the-hard-lessons-learned-hiring-firing-over-30-search-professionals/2010/01/21/
======
bensummers
Silly me, I read "search professionals" and thought he was hiring people to
make collections of information easier to search, but no, he's trying to make
search engines less useful for everyone.

